# snow way grounding



## TD_65 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have had a snoway plow on my 98 chevy for 12 years now. 7 1/2 ' with down pressure and lites. I have been thru the ground problem , have replaced the pump, and blade once each. The problem now it lack of responce when the controller is pressed. The green lite does flicker and I can here the soeinode chatters and nothing . Some time moving forward or back pushing or pulling the plow will get it to act ok but usually have to run it up on a bank and everything will work. I did have to splice in a new controller cable on because the holding ring broke. I did only crimp the 3 wires here and think this is my problem. I replaced the solenode today to no affect. I have cleaned the ground on the pump assemble just weeks ago. Looking for ideas but think I have to cut the controller wires and Solder the wires. Also have 12.2 volts at battery. Have also cleaned the power connection. Solve my problem and I will share my lawn and gravel saving idea (used for 12 years ) Thanks Tom Duffy Cadillac MI.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Have you tried connecting the controller at the plow and taking the truck harness out of the loop? Have you checked the 12 volt motor solenoid? do you have power at the red wire with black stripe? red wire with white stripe? Are the fuses good under the pump cover?


----------



## TD_65 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have tried the controler wired in at the bumper before but not right now. I went out the the garage and tried the controler inside and got the solinoid buzzing only. Then I hooked the control at the bumper area and results was the same. With it still hooked up, I wiggled the power plug-ins and now everything works fine again. Went out and plowed three dives around the house here. Worked ok then noticed a little drop off. I think I need a new plug connector for the power-plug to the pump motor. Any suggestions on type. They are the original style ( round). I have used a small wire to hold the plug tight but there is a lot of movement in that area Tom


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Yup, I put on warn wench type connectors (you can get them at NAPA, they may have to order it, but they usually can have them next day) years ago, and just had one fail last night. I was able to get it to raise once I had someone to push the button for me while I jiggled the main power cable. I still had the green light but nothing happened, I could also turn on the DP, but again, nothing happened. All I could get out of my plow when it happened was a slight buzzing noise comming from the module. I would bet if you change out your main power connectors, your problem will be gone. I was able to resoldier mine last night once I got home, and it worked flawless this morning


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

We use boss power cables in replacement of the snoway part. buy both the pump and truck harness so the wire colors match up. Mulch cheaperThumbs UB


----------



## TD_65 (Feb 3, 2011)

Just saying thanks for all the advice. Will post a new thread of the lawn and gravel saving idea we use. Tom


----------



## TD_65 (Feb 3, 2011)

well changing the main power plug connector appears to have solved the problem. It would only chatter the soliniod and not lift the plow at all. Dealer at the NAPA store here recomended trying jumper cables from the Bat to the soliniod hot and ground to frame. Tried it and no more soliniod chatter and plow moved correctly. Installed a power connector like one used on Fork lift charging cables. Plowed today with no problems, The main connector was the problem. Tom Thanks


----------

